# Vaginal Atrophy



## Phoenix (Jul 8, 2018)

I'd gone to the doctor for antibiotics for a urinary tract infection  (UTI). I'd had a UTI enough times over the years to know the symptoms.  They did the usual test. He told me I didn't have one. I argued with  him. But he was right. What I had instead is called vaginal atrophy. I  later learned that at least fifty percent of woman experience this after  menopause, especially if they don't take hormone replacement therapy  (HRT). I stopped taking mine when my sister's HRT gave her breast  cancer. She died from it.

Posting something like this is a bit intimate, but it's a real problem that need to be out in  the open. So I'm posting this for those who may not be aware of it, or  are, but don't know what to do about it. Some people are embarrassed to  talk about it.

The following information comes from the Mayo Clinic in the U.S., a  reputable place which gives sound information. The things in parentheses  are my inserts.

Vaginal atrophy -atrophic vaginitis- is thinning, drying and  inflammation of the vaginal walls due to your body having less estrogen.  Vaginal atrophy occurs most often after menopause.

For many women, vaginal atrophy not only makes intercourse painful, but  also leads to distressing urinary symptoms. Because of the  interconnected nature of the vaginal and urinary symptoms of this  condition, experts agree that a more accurate term for vaginal atrophy  and its accompanying symptoms is "genitourinary syndrome of menopause -  GSM."

Symptoms - vaginal dryness, vaginal burning, genital itching, burning  with urination, urgency with urination, more urinary tract infections,  urinary inconinence, light bleeding during intercourse, discomfort  during intercourse, decreased vaginal lubrication during ******  activity, shortening and tightening of the vaginal canal.

Nearly half of postmenopausal women experience GSM, although few seek  treatment. Many women resign themselves to the symptoms or are  embarrassed to discuss them with their doctor. (One of my doctors was  uncomfortable talking about it.)

Replens, Vagisil Feminine Moisturizer and others or water-based  lubricant, glycerin-free versions of Astroglide, K-Y Intrigue and others  can help some. (I found a natural estrogen gel that seemed to help for a while.  It no longer does. It's call  Pueraria Mirifica. Since it's estrogen, there can be some risk, but it's  not nearly as risky applied topically to the vaginal area as it is to  take pills. My doctor recommended the estrogen cream made by a standard  pharmacutical, but my insurance would not pay for it.  Plus, it makes me nervous to use it.)

Causes - Genitourinary syndrome of menopause GSM is caused by a decrease  in estrogen production. Less estrogen makes your vaginal tissues  thinner, drier, less elastic and more fragile.

A drop in estrogen levels may occur after menopause, after surgery to  remove both ovaries, after pelvic radiation therapy for cancer, after  chemotherapy for cancer and can be a side effect of breast cancer  hormonal treatment.

GSM signs and symptoms may begin to bother you during the years leading  up to menopause, or it may not become a problem until several years into  menopause. Although the condition is common, not all menopausal women  experience GSM. Regular ****** activity, with or without a partner, can  help you maintain healthy vaginal tissues.

Certain factors may contribute to genitourinary syndrome of menopause  (GSM), such as: No vaginal births. Researchers have observed that women  who have never given birth vaginally are more likely to develop GSM than  women who have had vaginal deliveries. No ****** activity. ******  activity, with or without a partner, increases blood flow and makes your  vaginal tissues more elastic. (The doctor who diagnosed me told me that  the tissues in the area can be reduced to one cell thick. It's easy to  rip them. it is very painful when this happens.)

GMS increases your risk of: Vaginal infections - changes in the acid  balance of your vagina makes vaginal infections -vaginitis- more likely.  Urinary problems - urinary changes associated with GSM can contribute  to urinary problems. You might experience increased frequency or urgency  of urination or burning with urination. Some women experience more  urinary tract infections or incontinence.

What to do about it: regular ****** activity with or without a partner  may help prevent it. ****** activity increases blood flow to the vagina  and helps keep vaginal tissues healthy.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 8, 2018)

I've always know that postmenopausal woman may experience some dryness, sorry your symptoms are so severe that you feel like you have a urinary tract infection.  I never took any hormones, only used Red Clover Blossom capsules daily to lessen my hot flashes.  Currently I am still active with my husband sexually and sometimes need a little help with lubrication, but no pain and not too bad at all.  I'll have to look this up and see if there are any natural alternatives to help relieve the dryness.  If I find anything useful Phoenix, I'll post it here.

Coconut oil is a very good skin lubricant and has other health benefits, I try to take a spoonful of quality coconut oil daily.  Taking it internally has helped me in the past with dry and itchy skin, so I imagine it would benefit anyone suffering with excessive vaginal dryness also.  More here.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 8, 2018)

Thanks for the article Phoenix and sorry you are going through these problems. 
Like Seabreeze, I never took replacement hormones but used evening primrose oil and wild yam to reduce night sweats and other discomfort caused by menopause. I’m in agreement with the coconut oil being useful for so much. I use it for a lot of things.  Thanks for the link.


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 9, 2018)

Thanks for your support and suggestions.  I've already tried those things.  The night sweats ended years ago.  I'm a big believer in natural remedies.  I posted this for women who might not be aware of it.  I've dealt with it.  The problem became awful after my husband had surgery and was incapacitated for some time. For those who have a problem with things getting smaller, there are vaginal dilators.  You can look them up online.


----------



## misteena (Mar 30, 2019)

I have been searching for a Vaginal Atrophy group, found this one and am disapointed to see so little activity. If anyone sees this (!) I need suggestions to help with vaginal itching.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 30, 2019)

Hi misteena
Welcome to the  senior forum. :welcome:
This isn’t a specifically a  Vaginal Atrophy group you’ve landed at 
Its a thread amongst many here at the site. 

Im not a doctor and not pretending to be one. 
You may consider seeing a doctor but it sounds like a vaginal infection. 
The standard conventional method is to use Monistat in cream or suppository form but I personally find holistic methods are more effective. 

This article is about making your own suppositories from coco butter and essential oils. 
I didn’t purchase separate molds for them. I poured the hot liquid onto a flat ceramic or china plate , let it set and then cut it into strips and individually wrapped them in plastic to store in the freezer. 

It will not only relieve the itch but will also help with the dryness 


https://sexyfoodtherapy.com/how-to-get-rid-of-yeast-infection-homemade-vaginal-suppositories/


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 30, 2019)

misteena said:


> I have been searching for a Vaginal Atrophy group, found this one and am disapointed to see so little activity. If anyone sees this (!) I need suggestions to help with vaginal itching.



well, I'm no doctor, but I'm willing to have a look


----------



## Keesha (Mar 30, 2019)

No!

Bad Gary! :waiting:

Shes a new member. :aargh:


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 30, 2019)

Keesha said:


> No!
> 
> Bad Gary! :waiting:
> 
> Shes a new member. :aargh:



oh, and welcome

no waiting


----------



## Keesha (Mar 30, 2019)

If you still decide to come back after this, he’s really harmless. 
Honest! nthego:


----------



## misteena (Mar 30, 2019)

Hi Keesha, thank you for your reply. I saw a Uro-Gyn specialist, he diagnosed me with Atrophy. I am using Estradiol vaginal tablets but I guess that can take a couple months to really help. Other than that he suggested diet and reducing stress. I have researched and found all sorts of suggestions for the accompanying burning and itching, but i would like to talk to others who have actually dealt with this. I prefer Holistic methods too.
 Thank you for the link. I want to also try coconut oil but wasn't sure how to insert it!


----------



## misteena (Mar 30, 2019)

Lol. It's okay, I'm a bit of a jokester myself!


----------



## misteena (Mar 30, 2019)

Thanks a lot, Gary!


----------



## Keesha (Mar 30, 2019)

Whew. Oh good. You’ve got a good sense of humour. 
I’m glad you’ve got a diagnosis. This recipe has coconut oil in it so it’s extra soothing. 
I think most women have dealt with this at one point in their lives. 

So welcome and I hope you stay and chat with us.
We are a fun bunch


----------



## Keesha (Mar 30, 2019)

misteena said:


> Lol. It's okay, I'm a bit of a jokester myself!


Gary had me a bit worried there for a while. layful:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 30, 2019)

A bit more information on vaginal atrophy that may be useful to you HERE.


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 18, 2020)

misteena said:


> I have been searching for a Vaginal Atrophy group, found this one and am disapointed to see so little activity. If anyone sees this (!) I need suggestions to help with vaginal itching.


when i had it the gyno gave me a prescription for a special cream they had to make at the pharmacy. ask your female dr about it. i believe they called them compounds.


----------



## peppermint (Sep 18, 2020)

I went to my Gyno a week ago and he said I don't have an infection....I tried to tell him about what I feel....He said, you'll be
OK....It will go away....I'm not going to him again....He had a load of woman In the office and it looked like he was mad...
He came in the room...usually he will say hello....He didn't....He said urine is fine....See you in six months...
He will not see me in six months....I will look for another Doctor....Maybe a Woman....Oh, he did give me meds.....


----------

